# Extremely Tiny Mac Collection



## MNSTRHSPTL (May 1, 2006)

My mom threw out all my makeup as a punishment once. I was so furious (But i definetly deserved it, haha). Anyways, I'm slowly building the collection back up.

Eyeshadow
Greensmoke - lustre
Beauty Marked - velvet
Goldmine - frost
Tilt - frost
Texture - velvet
Orb - satin
Coppering - veluxe pearl
Greystone - matte

Eye Kohl
Rosemary and Thyme

Powerpoint Eye Pencil
Engraved
Bordeuxline

Lipstick
Plastique - frost

Nail Laquer
Golded - sheer

Lipglass
Soft Sun


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 1, 2006)

Aww you've got a good collection going there! Mine is teeny tiny =|


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

How awful, your mother doing that...but it's growing into a nice collection again!


----------



## deveraux (May 5, 2006)

Your mom threw out your makeup?! I'd die if my mom threw everything away. I'd seriously get a piece of her jewellery and throw it out the window! *lol* I'm lucky that my mom loves MAC just as much as I do, and my dad is a pinch penny so he'd rather be pissed than throw away expensive makeup. Heh.


----------



## kimb (May 8, 2006)

wow i hate to be the nosey one but id freak if my mom threw my makeup it better be a good damn reason. lol



....so what did you do ? LOL


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 4, 2006)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!  Not to be nosey (well, yeah, actually _it is_ being nosey)..but what in the hell did you DO to justify your mother throwing out all your m/u?  


If you don't wanna say, just lemme know


----------



## Cbaby3345 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ha and I thought my mom was the only one who did shit like that. Its okay when she threw out my MAC collectiong I busted all her perfume bottles. It stunk like hell in the house though haha. But anyway I know how it feels to have a small collection. Im just starting mine. Only been a week into it haha and I bought 9 items so far plus the 35 pigments I have. My mom ever comes near my MAC. Her house is gone haha.


----------



## meller (Jul 18, 2006)

That's insane.....But good collection going.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 18, 2006)

wot did u do soooo wrong

but good collection so far! make sure u lock it up


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 19, 2006)

I wanna know too!

 Quote:

  and my dad is a pinch penny so he'd rather be pissed than throw away expensive makeup. Heh.  
 
LMAO!!! My dad was the same way!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Cute stash!


----------

